# Questions about Pregnant Cat, Please Help



## Arvada (Aug 25, 2014)

So, I'm taking care of a pregnant cat. First off, let me just say that, yes she will be getting spayed asap, and I will care for all the kitties until they can be placed in loving Furever homes. Now on to the issues at hand....
I am confused. I have been reading and reading and reading, but this cat has some things going on that don't fit with what I have read. I know when she was witnessed to have had her kitty lovin', so I know that she would be 65 days prego today. I read that one of the first signs of pregnancy is the nipples pinking up, but that never happened, and her nipples are still very small and white. I still thought she was pregnant because she has had other symptoms. She threw up a few times when she would have been in the first and second trimester. She began eating more, and gained weight. Her tummy began to feel hard, and lumpy. Last week, I even thought I felt some small movement, but it was hard to tell for sure. Over all, I haven't really felt much in the way of movement. For about a week now, she has spent most of her time sleeping. I made her some nesting boxes, but she hasn't shown a lot of interest in them. She did check them out a little last night, but I don't know that it really seemed like nesting behavior. She is still eating, often, but in small amounts. I am concerned because she is already at 65 days, and I don't feel any movement. I don't want to feel her belly too much because she doesn't seem to care for it much, but I did notice she feels less lumpy. I hadn't planned on taking her to the vet unless she went past 70 days, or there were complications with the birth, but now I am wondering just how worried I should be. She shows no signs of labor yet, just keeps sleeping. Could it be a false pregnancy? Is it normal for a cat to be pregnant and you not feel movement from kittens? What is up with the nipple thing? She does seem to have some extra skin now where her nipples are. Could that be her milk coming in even though her nipples haven't changed? I don't want to bother her, so I am trying to just let her sleep peacefully, but I am watching her like a hawk. I haven't seen any discharge, or panting, or pacing, or grooming beyond the normal range. Please let me know if you have any experience with this. I'm starting to drive myself insane constantly questioning every little thing, so any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It sounds to me that she may be having a "false pregnancy". On the hand it could just be a single live kitten she has so you wouldn't likely see or feel a lot of movement. Most cats' teats "pink up" around three weeks and then gradually enlarge as the pregnancy progresses; near the end they may even leak milk. If she goes beyond the 72 days. which would be the maximum length of gestation and still no kittens, it's possible she may have resorbed them. If she stops eating, acts very different, has a foul-smellling discharge from her vagina, a dead fetus may be retained. Then she should see a vet immediately to avoid pyometra, a condition that can be fatal if the cat is not spayed. Sit tight for a little while and hope everything goes well.:thumb Good luck! Give us a followup.


----------



## Arvada (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank you. I called the vet today, but they really couldn't tell me anything over the phone, and since my boyfriend had to work late, and I am babysitting and cannot fit all the car seats in the car, I couldn't bring her in. (Also, there were no appointments available.) I did get her an appointment scheduled for Monday morning. She isn't in distress, or acting strange. She did seem to eat a little less today, but not by much, and she is drinking plenty of water. I keep hoping she will start having signs of labor, and I will just feel silly, but I feel better knowing she has the appointment, just in case. I will update if anything changes. Thanks for your answer.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Any update from her vet appt.?


----------



## Arvada (Aug 25, 2014)

Well, the news is good. She did have a false pregnancy, but she is in good health, and can now be spayed. She is more active now, and already losing her big tummy. I was very worried she'd had kittens that had died inside her, and she would get an infection, but that was not the case. I feel so relieved. 
This time of year, I like to do what I can to help the strays and ferals in my area, but TNR is illegal in my city, and due to strict pet laws, it is also illegal for the local shelters to foster out dogs and cats. All I can do, is take in pregnant strays on my own, or trap feral kittens and either find them a home myself, or get them socialized and turn them in to the humane society as strays. I hope our city will catch up with the rest of our county soon, and make it possible to utilize local TNR programs. 
Thanks for all your help, everyone. My kitties, and the neighborhood kitties, thank you.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

That is a good resolution!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for the update.....that is good news and good luck indeed!


----------

